# Frohe Weihnachten



## Cooler Master (24. Dezember 2014)

Hallo PCGH Community ! 

Das Cooler Master Team wünscht euch fröhliche Weihnachten ! 

Hoffentlich bekommt ihr alle reichlich Geschenke ! (Vielleicht ist sogar etwas von Cooler Master dabei  )




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Gruß 
Justin


----------



## MATRIX KILLER (24. Dezember 2014)

Auch an das Team von Cooler Master ein schönes Weihnachtsfest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2014)

Von mir auch frohe Weihnachten


----------



## SpeCnaZ (24. Dezember 2014)

Danke und gleichfalle, diesmal leider nichts von CoolerMaster ^^ letztes Jahr gabs was.


----------



## batghost29 (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten an alle.


----------



## Tiz92 (24. Dezember 2014)

Frohe Weihnachten an die ganze PCGH Community. 

Auf das Grafikkarten unter den Bäumen liegen.


----------



## Keinem (24. Dezember 2014)

Kann man bei Euch auch Geschenke gegen etwas aus Eurer Produktpalette eintauschen  ?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 123355 (25. Dezember 2014)

Danke und frohes Fest an euch


----------



## seba0112 (26. Dezember 2014)

auch von mir - frohe Weihnachten


----------



## Dgx (28. Dezember 2014)

Danke euch auch nen guten Rutsch


----------

